# Bench increase, Chest won't grow..



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey guys! 

I've been struggling with a small chest for all my life really. I have had surgery on both shoulders and am just struggling to gain mass in my chest. When i bench it puts a ton of strain on my shoulders and they give pretty easily and early. If I bench and build every set (225. 255, 285 315) I can only get 3 or 4 reps at 315. Not because I cant press it but because my shoulders tire out. I am gaining nothing.

Any advice would be great. I heard possibly different variations of flies would do the trick? Maybe drop to 185 and bump 4 sets of 20?


----------



## losieloos (Aug 20, 2013)

Pre exhausting, more isolation movements, pec implants.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 20, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Not because I cant press it but because my shoulders tire out. I am gaining nothing.



Work on strengthening your shoulders? 
>small chest
The protocol for hypertrophy is usually 10-12 reps per set. 
Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 20, 2013)

No joke...pushups...my chest also sucks ..and im as strong as you..also dips.. dips and pushups will do more for you than any hammer strenght shit


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 20, 2013)

what's the goal? to build a stronger bench? or bigger chest? the range you mentioned will get yah strong. If your looking to build a bigger chest time under tention is more important then the weight. focus more on lower weights higher reps with really good form . Fly variations will definitely build out the chest you are looking for I would use machines cables and db's in a 10 to 12 rep range and very short rest/super/giant sets , force the blood into your chesticles command them to grow !(ct) 

good luck


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't know know dick about body building but try narrowing your grip up to help your shoulders try and benching with your feet on the bottom of the bench instead of on the floor.  put's more strain on the upper body if your feet are on the bench.  just a thought bro,  good luck.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 20, 2013)

Dips and push ups...thank me later... try to do that everyday


----------



## hogs4us2 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am a 46-year-old white male who had the  exact same problem had my blood work done and my testosterone come back, at 1400 so I know it wasn't chemistry................ One day while own here reading the new post, I came across a post about reverse grip bench press............ it changed my life............... before I was constantly lifting heavier but my chest was never getting sore.................. reverse grip you have to lift a lot lighter but I can assure you, your chest will be as sore as its ever been..............

try this and see if it'll help.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree with Yaya.  Weighted dips. If you can't do weighted, work up to them, you will eventually. Not a big fan of flys. If you're gonna do a barbell exercise do incline bench and bring the bar down to the base of your neck not your chest. Push-ups are awesome for the chest but I often use them as an active rest exercise.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 21, 2013)

x2 for reverse grip bench press for hypertrophy.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 21, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> I am a 46-year-old white male who had the  exact same problem had my blood work done and my testosterone come back, at 1400 so I know it wasn't chemistry................ One day while own here reading the new post, I came across a post about reverse grip bench press............ it changed my life............... before I was constantly lifting heavier but my chest was never getting sore.................. reverse grip you have to lift a lot lighter but I can assure you, your chest will be as sore as its ever been..............
> 
> try this and see if it'll help.



I love how you said "white male"


----------



## amore169 (Aug 21, 2013)

About free weights? Do dumbbells also put pressure on your shoulders the same way as barbells?


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 21, 2013)

Shoulder work, and some cable stuff if you are in a commercial gym.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 21, 2013)

I bench the same as you. After I hit my set with 315, I do drop sets from there. Strip to 225 and rep out then strip to 135 and rep out. 

The rest of my chest routine I do with sets of 10+. Dips, flyes, cable crossovers, whatever. 

I actually do this with every major lift. Bench, dead, squat and ohp


----------



## graniteman (Aug 21, 2013)

Yaya said:


> No joke...pushups...my chest also sucks ..and im as strong as you..also dips.. dips and pushups will do more for you than any hammer strenght shit



^^^^This^^^ I know many pu pu pushups but they will pop your chest out IF you have the genetics, sometimes you have to work with what God gave ya.  With your shoulders check your form on your bench. If you're flaring your elbows - try tuckin them in more, flaring  puts more stress on shoulders than pecs. I would think about your benching if you've already had 2 surgeries, somethings not right. Get a friend to videotape you


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 21, 2013)

Dips?? wouldn't that put too much tension on his injured shoulders. I wouldn't do weighted dips. Eat more calories on chest day. Stick to high and medium rep range. Try benching on the Smith machine.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 21, 2013)

is everything else on your body growing and not your chest....???

or is this an issue with multiple muscle groups.  ???


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 21, 2013)

graniteman said:


> ^^^^This^^^ I know many pu pu pushups but they will pop your chest out IF you have the genetics, sometimes you have to work with what God gave ya.  With your shoulders check your form on your bench. If you're flaring your elbows - try tuckin them in more, flaring  puts more stress on shoulders than pecs. I would think about your benching if you've already had 2 surgeries, somethings not right. Get a friend to videotape you



Surgery is from contact sport. There is nothing wrong with my technique, apart from the fact that I have nuts and bolts in my shoulder lol


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 21, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> is everything else on your body growing and not your chest....???
> 
> or is this an issue with multiple muscle groups.  ???



Just chest. I'm almost 230 and my chest just isn't up to par.


----------



## graniteman (Aug 21, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Surgery is from contact sport. There is nothing wrong with my technique, apart from the fact that I have nuts and bolts in my shoulder lol



 I would say that if you're getting no chest growth and your shoulders are tiring \ hurting you may want to look at technique. Technique is everything. Other than that start knocking out push ups, different positions. When my bursitis and tendonitis flare up I go to dumbbells for a couple weeks, seems to work


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 21, 2013)

graniteman said:


> I would say that if you're getting no chest growth and your shoulders are tiring \ hurting you may want to look at technique. Technique is everything. Other than that start knocking out push ups, different positions. When my bursitis and tendonitis flare up I go to dumbbells for a couple weeks, seems to work



i'd hate to say it but its my right shoulder. My left can easily push 100lb dumbbells for dumbbell presses but my right can barely do 60. I lose all strength after a certain number in the right shoulder. It's difficult then to do isolation dumbbells because one can do far more than the other.. Bar is best for me because I can compensate for my right with my left. not that that is any good either


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess I'll just do push ups to failure every other day and incorporate reverse grip bench and some weighted dips. Haven't actually done any of those in a long long time


----------



## graniteman (Aug 21, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> i'd hate to say it but its my right shoulder. My left can easily push 100lb dumbbells for dumbbell presses but my right can barely do 60. I lose all strength after a certain number in the right shoulder. It's difficult then to do isolation dumbbells because one can do far more than the other.. Bar is best for me because I can compensate for my right with my left. not that that is any good either



Yea, I've cut waaaay back on my bar bench, I have gone to dumbbells for the majority of my chest with Bench for max eow. but to have one shoulder weaker than the other would make dumbbells difficult.  Doc ever tell you why one shoulder is lagging? Tissues or ligament damage?


----------



## graniteman (Aug 21, 2013)

^^^^But I'm old as HELL too!^^^^^^^


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 22, 2013)

Dude, you need to hit champagnes.  They will give you some size in your pecs.  Check them out on my training thread


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 22, 2013)

Live2Train said:


> Dude, you need to hit champagnes.  They will give you some size in your pecs.  Check them out on my training thread ht



With Quads like that how can I not take you seriously <3 

You're my new man crush L2T


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Live2Train said:


> Dude, you need to hit champagnes.  They will give you some size in your pecs.  Check them out on my training thread ht



L2T beat me to it!!!    This ^^^  I incorporate Incline Champagnes and flat Champagnes into my chest routines and I have noticed the difference it makes.


----------



## oldschool67 (Aug 22, 2013)

can you do across the bench dumbbell pullovers? if so, like losie said, pre exhaust, save your bench for last, or pre-ex with dumbbell presses..start out with flyes, then when you can do no more, twist your wrist and start benching...4 sets will do. 4 sets pre ex fly/press 4 sets incline or decline and 4 sets pullovers. assuming your delts can handle any decline/incline work.


----------



## italian1 (Aug 23, 2013)

I also have a shitty chest. Actually more weak that shitty in size. All because of left shoulder problem. Fucker pops out of socket if I put too much stress in it. So I never am able to really push alot of weight for chest. For me dips are out. I've had the best luck gaining size with isolation machines and with cable flies. Standing high/low cable flies sometimes fuck up my shoulder so I've been doing seated mid height with the cable. Absolutly kills chest and puts me in a position that doesn't hurt my shoulder.


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 23, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> With Quads like that how can I not take you seriously <3
> 
> You're my new man crush L2T



Thanks bro!  Seriously though the champagnes are amazing.  AlphaD, did you get those off of my routine or did you already know about them?  It's one of those few exercises that not many know about.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 23, 2013)

Live2Train said:


> Thanks bro!  Seriously though the champagnes are amazing.  AlphaD, did you get those off of my routine or did you already know about them?  It's one of those few exercises that not many know about.



Can't Lie bro, had to look them up after your routine post......!  So I credit you with that one!


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 23, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Can't Lie bro, had to look them up after your routine post......!  So I credit you with that one!



Thanks bro, I'm gald I could help you out!  I've taught them to a lot of dudes and everyone seems to love them.  I have a killer trap exercise too, but it's tough to explain.  I'll have to make a vid of it on youtube sometime and share it here.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 23, 2013)

Live2Train said:


> Thanks bro, I'm gald I could help you out!  I've taught them to a lot of dudes and everyone seems to love them.  I have a killer trap exercise too, but it's tough to explain.  I'll have to make a vid of it on youtube sometime and share it here.



Yeah man I would be interested in the trap vid.....


----------



## Rip (Aug 24, 2013)

-Arch your back to isolate the chest muscles
-keep the bar or dumbells in line with the chest (at chest level), instead of in line with the shoulders. 
-Use full range of motion
-Make sure you're getting enough protein
Good luck


----------



## powermaster (Sep 1, 2013)

The reverse grip bench really done me good. I don't do them all the time but switch them up occasionally.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 1, 2013)

1) not enough cals

2) not enough cals

3) not enough cals

*TRAINING PART DOESNT FUCKING MATTER AS LONG AS YOU DAMAGE THE MUSCLE (thus causing growth)*


----------

